# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  [Review] Cafe ngon quán rộng, dân nghiền cafe nên thử Cây Liễu! - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Cây Liễu Cafe
> 
> *_Địa chỉ: Trần Huy Liệu, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cây Liễu cafe_





Tôi xin khẳng định luôn: cafe ở Cây Liễu ngon tuyệt cú! 
Có thể bạn chưa ưng mắt lắm với quán, vì trông không có gì đặc biệt. Nhưng nếu thử một lần ngồi xuống, gọi tách cafe mà nhâm nhi thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ không hề hối tiếc.



Điểm nổi bật ở đây níu giữ tôi nhớ đến, đó là cafe rất đậm, giữ vị trong miệng rất lâu. Cái đắng của cafe ở Cây Liễu cũng thơm và dịu, không ngái chua như ở những nơi khác tôi đã thử. 

Cây Liễu rất rộng, kết hợp cùng Cây Bàng Đổ tận bên trong, kéo dài thành một "khu". Từ thanh niên, đến người trung tuổi, thậm chí là đôi vợ chồng già cũng ra quán ngồi uống cafe. Có lẽ bởi họ đều có một điểm chung là rất thích Cây Liễu: nằm ngay ngã tư Trần Huy Liệu, gần sát với khách sạn Hà Nội nên không gian ngoài rất rộng, thoáng mát, cafe lại ngon, giá cả hợp lý (chỉ từ 20k trở lên). Vậy tội gì họ không rủ nhau ra Cây Liễu ngồi!

Chiều chiều mà ngồi ở Cây Liễu hóng gió uống cafe, bạn sẽ thấy không khác gì đang ngồi gần hồ. Thật thú vị!

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cây Liễu cafe*

_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG_
_Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## dung89

Quán này chắc bình dân, ngồi uống cafe và ngắm phố luôn

----------

